# ICC may look to prosecute US mil/CIA personnel



## Devildoc (Nov 15, 2016)

ICC prosecutors: US forces may have committed war crimes :: WRAL.com

This raises a lot of questions.  How can US citizens be extradited from the US if the US says "no?"  _Can_ they (be extradited)?  It seems the ICC is still trying to figure out if they can even prosecute.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 15, 2016)

Personally, I don't feel we should have anything to do with the ICC. We prosecute our people...they don't!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 15, 2016)

Just wait until they get a hold of all the westerners who have been going andfighting in Iraq and Syria. Give it about 10 years.

The United States is not going to allow the ICC prosecute any US government employees, I just don't see that holding anywater. Civilians who decided to run a muck in a war zone is a very different thing. There is money to be had there.

$.02


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 15, 2016)

It is complicated for sure.  But I do foresee local/US LE authorities giving the ICC a big ol' middle finger if they tried to extradite from within the US.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 15, 2016)

_"Members of US armed forces appear to have subjected at least 61 detained persons to torture, cruel treatment, outrages upon personal dignity on the territory of Afghanistan between 1 May 2003 and 31 December 2014," according to the report issued by Prosecutor Fatou Bensouda's office on Monday._


Fuck you, Fatou.

Meanwhile...

ISIS executes civilians as Iraqi forces gain ground in Mosul


----------



## Johca (Nov 15, 2016)

U.S. Announces Intent Not to Ratify International Criminal Court Treaty | ASIL    A question that should have been but never asked during the debates, particularly to former Secretary of State Clinton.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 15, 2016)

Johca said:


> U.S. Announces Intent Not to Ratify International Criminal Court Treaty | ASIL    A question that should have been but never asked during the debates, particularly to former Secretary of State Clinton.


One of the big reasons Republican's did not want this treaty ratified was the belief that Military Members would be subject to frivolous and politically motivated prosecutions.
Democrats were not happy at the time.
I think our concerns were valid.


----------



## Etype (Nov 15, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> ICC prosecutors: US forces may have committed war crimes :: WRAL.com
> 
> This raises a lot of questions.  How can US citizens be extradited from the US if the US says "no?"  _Can_ they (be extradited)?  It seems the ICC is still trying to figure out if they can even prosecute.


This is exactly what the Armed Service Member Protection Act is for, so we can laugh in the face of comical international courts.

Good one Hague, now who is going to serve the warrant???
*insert evil laugh*


----------



## Gunz (Nov 15, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> ...This raises a lot of questions.  How can US citizens be extradited from the US if the US says "no?"  _Can_ they (be extradited)?...



No. They can't.

They're dredging up so-called American war crimes in Iraq because the African Union bitched at them that the ICC was unfairly targeting Africans and oh, by the way, instead of persecuting us why don't you look into American war crimes in Iraq." So to assure the Africans that they are not being unfairly targeted by the white devil colonialist Europeans, they've opened an investigation into our activities in Iraq from 2003 on.

It's a fucking dog and pony show and it doesn't mean anything because President-Elect Trump is not likely to give the ICC anything but finger.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 15, 2016)

I think of the ICC as a bunch of "non-hackers" who have been bullied all of their lives and now want to exert their will on whomever they feel violated their laws.

No...I don't think we will be extraditing anyone to their kangaroo court. If we ended up doing so, I would seriously not have any faith left in our system and sovereignty.


----------



## Etype (Nov 15, 2016)

Agoge said:


> I think of the ICC as a bunch of "non-hackers" who have been bullied all of their lives and now want to exert their will on whomever they feel violated their laws.
> 
> No...I don't think we will be extraditing anyone to their kangaroo court. If we ended up doing so, I would seriously not have any faith left in our system and sovereignty.


There's a law that says we won't, so we can all stop worrying.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 15, 2016)

Etype said:


> There's a law that says we won't, so we can all stop worrying.



Believe me brother, I haven't spent a second "worrying" about it at all other than the few seconds it took me to type that post as I knew we wouldn't.


----------



## Etype (Nov 15, 2016)

Agoge said:


> Believe me brother, I haven't spent a second "worrying" about it at all other than the few seconds it took me to type that post as I knew we wouldn't.


Word.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2016)

Etype said:


> This is exactly what the *Armed Service Member Protection Act *is for, so we can laugh in the face of comical international courts.
> 
> Good one Hague, now who is going to serve the warrant???
> *insert evil laugh*



"Hague Invasion Act" for the win.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> No. They can't.
> 
> They're dredging up so-called American war crimes in Iraq because the African Union bitched at them that the ICC was unfairly targeting Africans and oh, by the way, instead of persecuting us why don't you look into American war crimes in Iraq." So to assure the Africans that they are not being unfairly targeted by the white devil colonialist Europeans, they've opened an investigation into our activities in Iraq from 2003 on.
> 
> It's a fucking dog and pony show and it doesn't mean anything because President-Elect Trump is not likely to give the ICC anything but finger.



I was having a related discussion with one of my lieutenants today.  "This is why we don't intervene in more "humanitarian disasters.""


----------



## Etype (Nov 15, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I was having a related discussion with one of my lieutenants today.  "This is why we don't intervene in more "humanitarian disasters.""


One group cutting lips off, one group is necklacing, everyone is raping...

What could go wrong?


----------

